# eating disorders and IBS????



## Carmen Bertran (Apr 27, 2003)

I've had anorexia for 10 years, and I started my ibs the second year. I need to know if there is somebody with the same problem. I jump to one therapy to another, my doctors really don't know what to do with me. HELP THERE!


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

this is a fairly common combination. a search should bring up some of the posts. you might try sticking with one therapy rather than jumping around?tom


----------



## Meesh (Apr 8, 2003)

Hi I have an eating disorder--compulsive overeating. Either this and/or tremendous anxiety have triggered my IBS so now I have spasms, can"t digest anything hard, constipation, reflux, etc. I go to Overeaters Anonymous (OA) meetings to arrest the eating disorder AND to manage my feelings of anxiety. This has been very helpful to me--I stopped bingeing after 25 years!!!! If you do a search for the OA website, you can locate a meeting near you. If you want to talk further about my OA experience or other questions, please contact me -- my email isn't working so maybe there's another way...I have also started therapy and the hypnosis tapes to help with changing my thinking as well as OA (12 Steps) to change my thinking and reactions.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2003)

Tom... what I have is also related to eating disorders... it's classified as an Axis II disorder......... correct?


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

the list of axis II disorders is fairly long and they aren't necessarily related to each other. Actually everyone has an axis II disorder because we all have personalities. It's just that some personalities cause problems for the people who have them. a self-destructive personality wouldn't be fun to have but a constructive personality might be fun to have.tom


----------



## Carmen Bertran (Apr 27, 2003)

Thank you! The only thing that has helped me until now is Librax, the pain was gone for a while, and I lost weight... I was happy! But a new psychiatrist changed my meds to doxapil and gobitrin, and now the pain is back, and I feel terrible. I am considering to see an hipnotist.I live in NH and there is somebody working with hypnosis and ibs. I'll try it and I'll tell you!


----------

